# Sous Vide Food Truck Recipes



## sousvidetruck (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello everyone let's talk sous vide street food.

As my username denotes, I'm in the process of planning a food truck based around modernist cooking styles.

I several advantages to this and have a fair amount of experience with utilizing sous vide, vacuum sealing, fluid gels and so on in food applications.

I'm really curious about every bodies ideas on what food I should do.

No idea is too crazy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

